# 2003 NIssan GXE and 2003 Nissan LE limited edition



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

HI....
I am new to this forum...

I have a couple of questions...

1. When are 2004 sentra's going to be in show rooms???

2. How much should I be able to pay for a 2003 sentra GXE ? for a 2003 sentra limited edition?

3. If I bought a demo with 7k, how much would i pay for 2003 sentra GXE ? for a 2003 sentra limited edition?


Any help would be most appreciative?


Thanks,

john


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
They've been in my local dealer for about 3 weeks now.

Seth


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

question is, what are you looking for?

the GXE limited edition is just a GXE with a bigger engine and auto tranny. If you're looking for sportiness....spend the money on an SER, because it has a better sport tuned suspension. 

If you want good fuel economy, and are willing to drive manual tranny, get a GXE 5 speed.


----------

